
Google's BBR fixes TCP's dirty little secret - grey-area
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2017/07/googles-bbr.html
======
the_d00d
Thanks for the Discovery Science explanation.

Annoying plug though: >Subtext: another feature of Google Cloud that doesn't
exist at AWS or Azure. Nothing to turn on, no extra charge.

I get it GCP has TPUs and BBR, but are we really implying that it is more
feature complete? I don't agree.

------
benchaney
What happens when some people are using BBR and some people are using a
standard algorithm? Does it still share the pipe fairly?

~~~
novinicus
The article answers this question pretty clearly

 _" Wait! Even more amazing is that it doesn't ruin the internet if some
people use it and some people use the old methods."_

~~~
benchaney
Thanks, I missed that the first time.

